# Stubborn Shih Tzu



## wiki (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello I'm the owner of a 6 month yr old female Shih Tzu that I've had for about 3.5 months now. I've noticed that when I walk her outside that sometimes she gets very stubborn and refuses to walk for no good reason. This can happen during the short walk or even before any walk has started. Even with coaxing with treats or a gentle pull of the leash she will not budge. Sometimes she will just plop down in the middle of the sidewalk and lie down as if she's in my living room hanging out. Not sure what is causing this behavior. I've tried to rule out all possible causes -- fear, tiredness, overheating -- in which I try to reassure her, let her rest, or give her water. I noticed that when I take her leash off when she gets in her stubborn mode that she is more willing to start walking. However, I don't want her to be without a leash because we are in the heart of NYC where there's a lot of traffic and she can get hit easily. I really don't want her to get into this habit nor spoil her by picking her up and carrying her for the remaining portion of the walk. Is this normal behavior for a 6 monther? Any tips to get her walking like a regular dog????


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

Maybe find a dog-friendly fenced in park for her to play in? I would probably try something like that first, something that she would perhaps find more enjoyable.

Is she walking on a regular collar or does she have a harness? You might consider trying to walk her in a harness, if you're not already. It may be possible she finds the leash tugging on her collar to be uncomfortable.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Make sure there is no medical reason....joint problems, spinal alignment, etc. Next time it happens....look around and listen. Try to see what she sees. Look up. Things moving in the wind like a flag or banner (especially if overhead) can be fearful. Giants moving in the distance (big trucks with their low rumbling noise) can stop dogs in their tracks.
Try turning around and going back towards home. If you notice an improvement in the walking, it's probably fear/confidence related.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Any tips to get her walking like a regular dog????


While Tzus are playful and interactive, a short walk around the block is more than adequate! This breed also has problems walking in the heat, and the cold. So, don't expect a lot in the walking department! My Luc is a Shih Tzu, and am babysitting a Toy Poodle and a Cockapoo, both of whom are just getting started when Luc is past done walking! And this little guy is always referred to as the Energizer Bunny! LOL He loves playing with my Standard Poodles, and keeps going, and going and going! But walks? Not so much.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Does your pup pee or poo before walks?

When my husky pup needs to go potty, he will plop to the ground telling me he must pee, wait for me! i need to find a spot then we will continue the walk.

Then again.. i'm not very familiar with Tzu's!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> While Tzus are playful and interactive, a short walk around the block is more than adequate! This breed also has problems walking in the heat, and the cold. So, don't expect a lot in the walking department! My Luc is a Shih Tzu, and am babysitting a Toy Poodle and a Cockapoo, both of whom are just getting started when Luc is past done walking! And this little guy is always referred to as the Energizer Bunny! LOL He loves playing with my Standard Poodles, and keeps going, and going and going! But walks? Not so much.


It depends on the dog. Teddie, Shih Tzu, can go miles when we go for walks. He keeps up with my other dogs and when it's cool outside he can go even further. When it's say 100+ outside then yes our walks are shorter, but he's ready for a walk anytime. Show him the leash and his harness and he's jumping to go.


To the OP. Have you ruled out illness? While Ted loves to go for walks if I take him outfront to go potty really quick he is more than happy to just stand there and look at me. Or better sit down in the opposite direction as if to say "nope. I'm not moving unless we go for a walk". 

Does she wear a collar or harness when you take her out for walks?

I've discovered it's a Shih Tzu thing. There is a Shih Tzu with our rescue group that does the this when it comes to potty time. But if it's time to go for a walk, off he goes. Same thing with a past Shih Tzu with the program.


----------



## Kristi1680 (Jan 4, 2012)

wiki said:


> Hello I'm the owner of a 6 month yr old female Shih Tzu that I've had for about 3.5 months now. I've noticed that when I walk her outside that sometimes she gets very stubborn and refuses to walk for no good reason. This can happen during the short walk or even before any walk has started. Even with coaxing with treats or a gentle pull of the leash she will not budge. Sometimes she will just plop down in the middle of the sidewalk and lie down as if she's in my living room hanging out. Not sure what is causing this behavior. I've tried to rule out all possible causes -- fear, tiredness, overheating -- in which I try to reassure her, let her rest, or give her water. I noticed that when I take her leash off when she gets in her stubborn mode that she is more willing to start walking. However, I don't want her to be without a leash because we are in the heart of NYC where there's a lot of traffic and she can get hit easily. I really don't want her to get into this habit nor spoil her by picking her up and carrying her for the remaining portion of the walk. Is this normal behavior for a 6 monther? Any tips to get her walking like a regular dog????


This is an old post that I'm responding to, but I have a 6 mo. old female Shih Tzu that does the very same thing. She is apprehensive of new things. Construction work and traffic noise stops her in her tracks and she lays down and won't move. In my positive clicker puppy training class my instructor told me that she believes it's due to a lack of confidence. From day one when I brought her home at 9 weeks, I could see she had this tendency so I've tried to super socialize her and gently expose her to everything. From the beginning I took her everywhere and she goes to daycare where she's socialized with other gentle little dogs. She came from a good breeder and was whelped and raised in the breeder's kitchen and living room. I chose her from the litter at the young age of 5 weeks before their personalities were definitive and when I picked her up 4 weeks later, the breeder had her separated with one other gentle littermate because my puppy would go to the back of the pen when her bigger and more exhuberant littermates rushed to the front for attention. Maybe that should have been my red flag but she's a PERFECT and sweet dog in every other way. We hope we can go on normal walks without these laying down episodes eventually. I'd be interested in knowing if your dog outgrew this and how things are going today. I'd also be interested in any other advice anyone may have.


----------

